# Calcium/Phosphorus Level and ratio



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys i need some opinion about these things.
At what age can we no longer worry about keeping calcium in the low side for our puppies ? When i say low means around 0.9-1.4 %. Also i been reading and being told that the good ration is about 1.2:1 for Cal/phos. Now i see some kibbles that i really like but unsure because of the calcium level and the ratio. Orijen 6 fish is 1.4%-1.6% Calcium.
I also really liek nature Logic cause its made in USA also few others reason like 
NO man-made, chemically synthesized vitamins, minerals or amino acids.
NO chemical preservatives, artificial flavorings or colorings
NO corn, wheat, soy, rice, potato, tapioca or glutens.
But the calcium level is 2.2% and the ratio for cal/Phos is 2:1. I guess maybe that high lvl calcium is ok for adults but then i also heard some people stop feeding puppy food after 6 months.
I still have a whole bag of Orijen LBP so im guessing it will be finished when my boy turn 7 months.
The reason i really want to switch is i like the limited meat ingredients on nature's logic and the Orijen 6 fish, they both have no chicken.


----------

